# What else do you keep?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Curious as to what other pets everyone keeps that aren't aquarium related. I recently have really been into Vivariums specifically Dart Frogs and already have 2 tanks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

years ago I has so into lizards it was silly. Beardies were my favorites to be certain. I made a 5 foot by 2 foot by 1.5 foot glass tank and maple stand for them to live on and to this day I miss them. Also had 5 whites dumpy tree frogs in a custom corner stand I build plumbed with a waterfall. 2 mountain Horne lizards that lived with a turtle in a 50 gallon aquarium....well to be fair I suppose an aquarium without fish is just a glass box. then there was the miscellaneous vivarium with anoles long tailed grass lizards and some common geckos. I just loved having a jungle a desert and a forest in my living room.

I managed to score 4 4x8 sheets of annealed (spelling) glass off a job site I was on and making the terrariums was fun. they were all customs and cost me a grand total of nothing. Gotta love miss ordered martial. Learned some rediculos techniques for making hardscape backdrops with expanding foam and silicone. which I will NOT suggest doing in a closed apartment bedroom but hey live and let learn.

The ultimate downfall to the whole affair was having to keep crickets. it's grew tedious and I was not in a place at the time to breed them.

The same thing that draws me into aqua keeping drew me in hard there. Crafting beautiful environments in my home to enjoy with some some wee little friends.

....oh and I have a dog but she owns me not the other way 'round 

sorry about the rant but it reminded me of some really good times.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thumper the lop ear bunny. Lives in our sun room during the winter. He's my source of organic fertilizer for my large garden, fruit trees and citrus tree collection (rabbit poop is excellent fertilizer).

Over the 15 years, we've also had quails, canaries (breeding), zebra finches (breeding), Citron Crested Cockatoo, lovebirds, tortoises (now at my friend's house), cuttlefish, octopus (short-life-span "pet") and Cassiopeia upside down jellyfish.

Anthony


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> years ago I has so into lizards it was silly. Beardies were my favorites to be certain. I made a 5 foot by 2 foot by 1.5 foot glass tank and maple stand for them to live on and to this day I miss them. Also had 5 whites dumpy tree frogs in a custom corner stand I build plumbed with a waterfall. 2 mountain Horne lizards that lived with a turtle in a 50 gallon aquarium....well to be fair I suppose an aquarium without fish is just a glass box. then there was the miscellaneous vivarium with anoles long tailed grass lizards and some common geckos. I just loved having a jungle a desert and a forest in my living room.
> 
> I managed to score 4 4x8 sheets of annealed (spelling) glass off a job site I was on and making the terrariums was fun. they were all customs and cost me a grand total of nothing. Gotta love miss ordered martial. Learned some rediculos techniques for making hardscape backdrops with expanding foam and silicone. which I will NOT suggest doing in a closed apartment bedroom but hey live and let learn.
> 
> ...


Bummer I also am into reptiles specifically geckos and amphibians for sure frogs. Honestly don't even have any aquariums anymore except for my one 10G shrimp tank as I've had much more fun creating my custom vivarium backgrounds and growing out the plants. Then finally having the satisfaction of adding my frogs and eventually breeding them and raising the offspring. It's a shame that locally and even in Canada there is a really small community of dart frog keepers because truly they are such easy pets to keep, in my opinion much easier than aquariums. I really do hope it grows and people finally understand that it's an amazing hobby to be a part of.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I wanted to get my hands on dart frogs back about 7 years ago and I hit a brick wall. Trying to find them I had about as much luck as a needle in a hay stack. It is what eventually led me to just keep the dumpys. I'm glad to know someone succeed where I failed. It is an amazing hobby to be certain and it did seem much easier than aquarium keeping. I remember scouring Vancouver Island here and scooping moss cultures to blanket my frog tank with. No need to grow it out when you can bag it up and plop it down


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Two children and a wife


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

dino said:


> two children and a wife


best answer ever


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm thinking I may get a flock of penguins to live in my pond if this snow doesn't go away soon, it's somewhere in this picture of the front yard.


----------



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

Before I got back into aquariums I was seriously considering keeping dart frogs instead. The only thing that stopped me from going in that direction was having to culture fruit flies for them. Im a bit clumsy and imagine I would accidentally release swarms of them into my house lol.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Two bearded dragons, three leopard geckos, a crested gecko, and hopefully can convince my girlfriend that we need more reptiles soon. She has two rats and a dog.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Group of Penguins*

A group of penguins ON LAND is called a colony, a rookery, or a waddle.
A group of penguins floating in the ocean is called a raft.
The small chicks concentrate in groups called creches.

No flocks for penguins. Sorry. Couldn't resist. :bigsmile:


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

For the people who considered against keeping dart frogs due to
multiple reason, I really suggedt you guys to try again some day. Lots of information online on the forums Dendroboard. Also frogs are much easier to locate locally, I know a handful of people nowadays. As for fruit fly cultures I wouldn't worry about spilling them everywhere, I personally bought a big plastic bin and do everything related to pouring the fruit flies in there. So if they get out it takes a really long time to scale the sides and you can catch them by then. Also they don't fly so no issues there


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 2 cats and some birds:
1 Blue cap conure
2 Borque parakeets
5 lovebirds
11 cockatiells 1 one egg hen sitting on
5 English budgies
20+ budgies + 3 chicks hatching 
10 Zebra Finches + 16 eggs in nest


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

mikebike said:


> I have 2 cats and some birds:
> 1 Blue cap conure
> 2 Borque parakeets
> 5 lovebirds
> ...


Jeez your house must be loud as heck. Personally and I'm sorry to say I can't stand birds but I applaud the people who can they just really annoy me.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

7 turtles (4 different species) down from 19 turtles (9 different species).
1 Whites tree frog that I've had for about 12 years.
Still have a few Dart frogs but I'm slowly getting out of them. ( I'm down to 1 vivarium from 3)
I'm getting back more into fish keeping (goldfish). 
I just bought my first african cichlids 2 weeks ago.


----------

